# Caught CHF early.



## GoldenJiros (May 5, 2013)

Hello all!

I took my 9 year old Golden Tangi Anne to work with me this morning (I am a veterinary technician) and had xrays done of her chest because I was concerned about her excessive panting. Our doctor believes that her heart is slightly enlarged and that we may have caught Congestive Heart Failure in the very early stages. Has anyone else dealt with this? How was your dogs health and attitude affected by the disease?

This is my first experience with Congestive Heart Failure in one of my own. 
Any thoughts are appreciated!


----------



## GoldenJiros (May 5, 2013)

Still looking for any advice...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear about your girl. Did your Vet put her on some type of Medication to treat her CHF?

I haven't had any experience with this, I can't give you any advice, only offer my support and prayers to you and your girl.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Bumping up....


----------



## GoldenJiros (May 5, 2013)

Thank you for the replies! 

I had both doctors at my office take a look at her xrays and they said for now they want to keep her off medications but take another xray in a few weeks to compare and see if her heart is getting any larger. Her panting still worries me but I trust their judgement.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

That's too bad about Tangi Anne's CHF diagnosis. That's good you took her in.

I was wondering if you could describe Tangi Anne's panting for me? Does she pant all the time or does she stop for a bit? I'm selfishly asking because my girl Rindy's panting has increased lately. I've been to the vet a few times and also have an appointment tomorrow. After seeing your post I'm thinking about bringing up CHF.

Please keep us posted about Tangi Anne.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear this. The good thing is it was caught early. Is there a veterinary cardiologist you can see? There is medication that can help if started in the early stages. I strongly recommend that you have Tangi Anne evaluated by a specialist. 

My Golden Chance was diagnosed with a life-threatening heart valve problem (completely different situation from Tangi Anne). At one point Chance went into heart failure. He was being treated at CSU Vet Teaching Hospital. The medication helped him come out of it. That was in 2006. Chance is examined by his cardiologist once a year to monitor any changes etc. Chance has been on metoprolol and enalaprin. Lives a full life.

You know (being a vet tech) how much can be done when the diagnosis is made early and a good regimen is established. I wish you guys the best. Keep us posted.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I agree, I think you should go to a cardiologist and get a full workup done!


----------



## GoldenJiros (May 5, 2013)

Goldens R Great said:


> That's too bad about Tangi Anne's CHF diagnosis. That's good you took her in.
> 
> I was wondering if you could describe Tangi Anne's panting for me? Does she pant all the time or does she stop for a bit? I'm selfishly asking because my girl Rindy's panting has increased lately. I've been to the vet a few times and also have an appointment tomorrow. After seeing your post I'm thinking about bringing up CHF.
> 
> Please keep us posted about Tangi Anne.


I'm looking for specialists in our area to take her to because I do believe a full work up would help to ease my mind. We live in a very small city so it would be about a 2 hour drive but worth it! She pants constantly as if she's just been out jogging and trying to cool down, but she hasn't. She pants in the morning, while laying down, doesn't matter. I have also heard her cough a few times which worries me. Definitely bring it up!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

GoldenJiros said:


> I'm looking for specialists in our area to take her to because I do believe a full work up would help to ease my mind. We live in a very small city so it would be about a 2 hour drive but worth it! She pants constantly as if she's just been out jogging and trying to cool down, but she hasn't. She pants in the morning, while laying down, doesn't matter. I have also heard her cough a few times which worries me. Definitely bring it up!


 
Thank you for the information re: the panting! That is helpful.

I wish you all the best with Tangi Anne. Please let us know what the specialist says.


----------

